# Paratilapia sp. Andapa Coming Along Nicely



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Last October, I received eight young Paratilapia sp. Andapa from Jose Gonzales (ciclasoman) from San Antonio. They were shipped by Dave Schumacher of Daves Rare Fish and arrived in great shape at about 1"TL. I housed them with some young Paretroplus dambabe but mysteriously lost two which I discovered when I moved them to another tank about three months later. When by themselves they were very skittish and reclusive, staying hidden most all the time. I decided to move them in with a bunch of 'menarambo' that I was growing out in a 90G. Well, the Paratilapia came to life and have never looked back. The six are about 4-5" and are extremely active, especially when they think food is coming their way. They are very attractive, coloring up nicely, showing their large, randomly placed silver/blue dots, and starting to show the yellow/gold nape and edge of the dorsal. Of the six, it looks as if there are two or three males, based upon size and appearance. They appear to be more aggressive than the Paratilapia polleni 'East Coast Fony' at that same stage in their development and I know that they will get larger, too. By the way, I recently obtained eight Paratilapia polleni 'Maralambo' from aFISHionados here in Winnipeg. Spencer Jack brought them in from Laif Demason in Homestead, Florida. I'll give an update on them up the road, once they get settled in. Here's a brief video of the 'Andapa'.


----------

